# Got someone mad



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

... so I was out early this morning shooting with an awesome slingshot sent to me by Gib. I was using 3/8 steel and marbles. Between me and a junk yard is a 10-foot stockade fence. (For our brothers overseas, that's a cedar fence made of pickets layed right up against one another so there is no room between, like the fences in the old Western movies. They are half-round pickets about 3/4-inch thick.)
Anyway, after a great practice session with Gib's small frame armed with single Thera, I decided to shoot a few rounds out of one of my powerful hunters. I chose my ash gypsy rig with a heavy set of chained elastics. I have some plastic bottles hanging from the bushes about 18 - 20 yards away, at which I shoot when I'm tired of the tin cans in my target box. I don't usually shoot marbles out of my power bands, but I'm running low on steel at the moment.
After I was done, I went to my target box to retrieve the marbles in an around it. That's when some guy comes up to where the stockade fence ends and yells to me, "Excuse me!" he says.
"Yeah?" I answer.
"I know you aren't trying to shoot through the fence, but a marble came through it and hit me on the back a while ago," he complained. I could hear the ire in his voice. So I says, "Did it hurt?" I know this wasn't really the right thing to say, but, inside, my reaction was something like, _"Awesome power -- with marbles too!!!"_
The guy looked at me like I was a three-headed goat and just repeated himself, "A marble came through the fence and hit me in the back!" a little louder this time.
"Sorry," I answered. Some people have no sense of humor.
On close inspection, I found where the marble had knocked out a knot that was right on the edge of one of the fence's pickets and no doubt followed it through. And amazingly there was another marble embedded halfway into the middle of another picket. Cool!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

There's no pleasing some people


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

wowie! Good thing it didnt take his eye out!

Glad you had some fun with my frame


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Your're a mean man!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

you should of told him that was the warning shot!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now this is a great short story. Actually I find marbles to be more hard hitting than say 3/8 steel. I compared a marble and a 3/8 steel hitting a barbasol can at 33 feet and the marble has a more profound effect than the steel. I would say marbles seem to be much faster than steel.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

1 out of 2
hmmm not bad


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I suppose calling him a sissy would not have help the situation







. Sounds like he was pretty mad. Sometimes they go where you don't expect, I accidentally shot my snowblower and ladder last week, not with the same ball. Good thing my wife was not home, she would have heard that ladder hit for sure. WHANG! nothing like hitting aluminum with a steel ball.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great story and excellent real-world description of the power you can derive from the humble catapult. I wish I could have been there as a quite-interested spectator.

If you don't mind, might I offer a tip? If you would put away the glass, shoot lead, and go for head shots you wouldn't have the whiny neighbor problem. If your elastics are strong enough to knock out knots and then hit someone then they should be plenty strong enough to handle business.

Finally, if I could choose between the very rare marble plopping into my yard and the loud, obscene garbage peddled as music these days, I'd happily pick the marble. Then I'd have silence and another round of ammunition!

Good going DH.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The guy hates life, just keep shooting and moving....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have no sympathy for anyone over in that junk yard. They moved in there about 5 years ago and wrecked my property value. Make so much noise with their front-end loaders banging and dumping into empty steel containers. And the swearing and awful language all the time when we have company over. . . 
I have threatened to my wife to get some cherry bombs and lob 'em over the fence with a slingshot whenever they get real noisy -- so noisy that you can't hear the TV with the windows open in summer! Which scares the sh*t out of her, cuz she thinks I'm actually crazy enough to do such a thing.
But, yeah. I wouldn't mind going for a few head shots with some lead. 
_(Just got so angry writing this I need a drink now!)_


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And you will wonder why? Slingshots have been banned to own in yet another town! – Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tex, they're already banned in my whole state. I just love being an outlaw!


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

thats was you that hit me in the back jkjk im kidding but thats awesome im surprised the marbles didnt crack


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

It was totally an accident. I take his words and an attempt to make you aware that the fence is not stopping the ammo and that if you make him feel safe, you can shoot all you want.

i'd say, it if was me, that im sorry and i'll put up a moving blanket to stop any from going through.

Thus, you've listened to his complaint and responded to it, and hopefully by empathizing you'll make an ally.

From the airgun forum, i've seen many people make converts by asking them to shoot with you.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

But they not banned in all states yet and if properly promoted you might get the ban lifted there. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Funny story Bill, that gave me a real chuckle







I always clear the Parish Church gardens of junkies and the homeless


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

You should have ask if you could have the marble back, that would have been epic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tex, I think I'm a lot more hostile to my environment when it comes to people than you are. Maybe in 8 more years (our age difference) I'll mellow a little, but, alas, as it's going I think I'm getting more bitter.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> I suppose calling him a sissy would not have help the situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hit my ladder last week also







16mm steel ball, it completely bent one of the steps and the ball was lodged in the bend! And to top it off my girlfriend put a .45 lead ball through the washing machine door!! Fun times









*Dayhiker *you are a very funny man, you share my sense of humour


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, John-Boy!


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Dayhiker, I sence some real norwegian viking attitude, like your style.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Norwegian Wood -- I think you got that right!!!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

You should have told him that you did "Knot" mean to hit him...lol


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Devoman said:


> You should have told him that you did "Knot" mean to hit him...lol


Dayhiker enjoys being "knotty."


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent puns.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

funny story, you know that almost happened to me


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

ive been there before, was shooting at my tree in my garden and had a steel 8mm go straight through the fence behind, came quite close to my neighbour apparently. they basicially said if i hit them on accident or whatever then they would sue me... still shoot that way, just make sure they arent outside.


----------



## dean hinckley (Jan 18, 2011)

```
you should of told him that was the warning shot!<img src='http://slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=':lol:' />
```
i almost p'd myself when i read that


----------

